# DIRECTV App for iPad (1.5.x) with DIRECTV Everywhere - Issues and Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

The first time it might have been a fluke...
The second time they proved they had the stuff...
Third time's more than the charm for the DIRECTV App for iPad!

Announcing DIRECTV Everywhere, now on the DIRECTV App for iPad, version 1.5 and higher! Take your DIRECTV with you with streaming outside the home!










Please enjoy this visual tour through the new features available in version 1.5.

DIRECTV App for iPad with DIRECTV Everywhere

Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing.


----------



## dave29

Nice work Stuart!

Just in time for the new iPads.


----------



## sigma1914

Pretty sweet! Is doing this on a PC laptop even in the cards?


----------



## Go Beavs

Awesome! I can't wait to try this out. Great job on the First Look too!


----------



## bobnielsen

Meanwhile those of us with Android devices are still waiting for some love


----------



## RAD

Interesting, I was listening to some music on Apple TV via AirPlay from my iPad New and started a streaming session from Cinemax. The music stopped playing, expected, but the audio for the movie came out through AirPlay on my stereo.


----------



## Go Beavs

RAD said:


> Interesting, I was listening to some music on Apple TV via AirPlay from my iPad New and started a streaming session from Cinemax. The music stopped playing, expected, but the audio for the movie came out through AirPlay on my stereo.


It did that for live streaming as well in the previous release.


----------



## dtv757

Cool app ! Hopefully DROID version will. Come soon.


----------



## Justin23

"RAD" said:


> Interesting, I was listening to some music on Apple TV via AirPlay from my iPad New and started a streaming session from Cinemax. The music stopped playing, expected, but the audio for the movie came out through AirPlay on my stereo.


If you try to use HBO Go or Max GO it won't display the video, only audio. I think those premium channels wrote code into those apps to prevent them from being displayed on other devices. Makes sense if you don't subscribe to those services but grab someone's login & password to watch on your TV.


----------



## wjanowski

+1 for an Android app.


----------



## Beerstalker

Seems like a nice update, can't wait to get home and install it. I wonder how laggy it will be on my wifes 1st gen 64GB model. Maybe it will finally get her to agree with upgrading to a new 3rd gen model.


----------



## Justin23

So the live streaming to iPad outside the home still doesn't include live tv support? 

When you select the "Watch on iPad" tab we can only live stream outside the home what is under "Movies", "TV Shows", & "Netwoks", correct? The "Live TV" tab still requires us to be on the same home network as an HD-DVR?


----------



## mpar1

Looks very cool.


----------



## mpar1

Justin23 said:


> So the live streaming to iPad outside the home still doesn't include live tv support?
> 
> When you select the "Watch on iPad" tab we can only live stream outside the home what is under "Movies", "TV Shows", & "Netwoks", correct? The "Live TV" tab still requires us to be on the same home network as an HD-DVR?


Correct. I just tested that functionality.


----------



## RAD

"Go Beavs" said:


> It did that for live streaming as well in the previous release.


Thanks, didn't know, just got the ATV yesterday.


----------



## EricRobins

Does this app allow streaming when the iPad is not in the US?

<flame suit on>Does this app fail when the device is jailbroken?</flame suit off>


----------



## Groundhog45

Looks cool. Very good first look.


----------



## Go Beavs

RAD said:


> Thanks, didn't know, just got the ATV yesterday.


NP, have fun with your new toy, errr... tool.


----------



## kevinturcotte

Does it work over wi-fi, or ONLY 3G/4G


----------



## Go Beavs

kevinturcotte said:


> Does it work over wi-fi, or ONLY 3G/4G


Works on wifi in my office!


----------



## kevinturcotte

Go Beavs said:


> Works on wifi in my office!


Nice! I can imagine it would eat through a data plan pretty quick lol


----------



## mortimer

EricRobins said:


> <flame suit on>Does this app fail when the device is jailbroken?</flame suit off>


It does indeed fail.


----------



## kevinturcotte

mortimer said:


> It does indeed fail.


Not looking to start a flame war as to whether it's right or wrong, or how to do it, just what does jailbreaking the iPad get you?


----------



## dennisj00

Works fine on all generations of iPad!


----------



## mortimer

kevinturcotte said:


> Not looking to start a flame war as to whether it's right or wrong, or how to do it, just what does jailbreaking the iPad get you?


The main thing it gets me is an app called iUsers which allows me to have multiple user accounts with separate user data for each app. Now the kid won't screw up progress on some of my games 

And it looks like it might be possible to fake out the DirecTV app with a Cydia app called xCon.


----------



## jaybertx

Call me dense but I'm confused. The documentation says it aggregates the "togo" apps but it also seems to imply that I should be able to watch LiveTV outside of my home. When I try to do that, I get the error message about not being able to find an active DVR. Am I missing something or just misunderstanding?


----------



## dpeters11

Now, if only there were options that didn't require a subscription, other than Audience.


----------



## spidey

Love it will be utilizing it this weekend so I can watch on the new iPad hd


----------



## heddhunter

mpar1 said:


> Correct. I just tested that functionality.


I'm at my office and I just installed the new version of the app on the iPad. I can't watch any video at all. It says I need to be on the same WiFi network as my HD DVR.

EDIT: OK, I can watch stuff from the Audience network, but that's it.


----------



## mhayes70

jaybertx said:


> Call me dense but I'm confused. The documentation says it aggregates the "togo" apps but it also seems to imply that I should be able to watch LiveTV outside of my home. When I try to do that, I get the error message about not being able to find an active DVR. Am I missing something or just misunderstanding?


I am having the same issue.


----------



## nelsonrl

Select the "watch on ipad" button on the bottom right menu bar and you will see what is available when away from your home network


----------



## Steve

dave29 said:


> Nice work Stuart!


As always.

And of course congrats and thanks to Earl and the gang at DirecTV for this awesome app! It works as smoothly as the best iPad apps I've seen.


----------



## Button Pusher

Been checking it out on my new iPad. Can't wait to get home and try it!. Thanks Stuart! Looks good!


----------



## mhayes70

nelsonrl said:


> Select the "watch on ipad" button on the bottom right menu bar and you will see what is available when away from your home network


That is what I have been doing and I still get that error that other's have reported.


----------



## smileyw

mortimer said:


> And it looks like it might be possible to fake out the DirecTV app with a Cydia app called xCon.


xCon does work, but it hasn't been updated to work with this brand new version. I guess we will have to wait a few days.


----------



## naijai

kevinturcotte said:


> Does it work over wi-fi, or ONLY 3G/4G


It works on both
I just tethered my iPad to my phone and was watching over 3G on T-mobile but for those who have it built into the iPad, can't speak for them.


----------



## markrubi

I need to hook up my HD DVR to my home wi fi. Whats the best adapter to do this?


Edit: Ok I see the wireless device directv sells.

Does this allow streaming of recorded content?


----------



## spidey

One problem I see is if I task swap from the App it stops streaming. Be nice if it had feature to keep streaming so I can listen to the channel while surfing net


----------



## dueport

Another great First Look! The implementation here is great but I really think they jumped the gun by launching it without more content. They are marketing it somewhat deceptively by saying you can watch what you get at home anywhere. The reality is that broad statement is very limited (to the premium channels and Audience). I think it was a mistake because having so much excluded causes lots of confusion - which this thread illustrates - and creates a negative experience that many will try, be disappointed, and never try again. I really hope they can add more channels in the future quickly - especially for live streaming outside the home. Additionally, the Nomad app hasn't been updated for a long time - doesn't it make sense to merge this app with the nomad app so you could watch recorded shows on your iPad too through the directv app - that way everything is in one, more intuitive app?


----------



## scottjf8

Anyone help here?

When I'm on wifi at home, it says no DVRs connected.. But my DVR has an IP and I can ping it. I've got 2 HR23s. 

Any idea?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Make sure that in the system setup, under Whole Home, that External Devices is set to "Allow."


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job Stuart!


----------



## DarekP

scottjf8 said:


> Anyone help here?
> 
> When I'm on wifi at home, it says no DVRs connected.. But my DVR has an IP and I can ping it. I've got 2 HR23s.
> 
> Any idea?


I have the same problem: No DVRs connected. 
Whole-Home, External Device set to Allow on all receivers.


----------



## xcr440sp

wjanowski said:


> +1 for an Android app.


I'd just be happy if I could get my Nomad ap that's been "coming soon to Android" for how long?


----------



## scottjf8

Stuart Sweet said:


> Make sure that in the system setup, under Whole Home, that External Devices is set to "Allow."


Yup, it is.


----------



## scottjf8

So I manually put in the IP address of my DVR and it worked. Then I went off wifi and back in, and the info was gone and the app was broke. 

Wtf?


----------



## TBlazer07

kevinturcotte said:


> what does jailbreaking the iPad get you?


For me, lots of great OS patches my favorites being no lock, screen on while charging (not a good idea for the iPad 3 but great for an iPhone), NO spotlight search, profiles based on location, time, date, whether your near WIFI (turns off cell data), lots of themes and many many other nice OS patches. If you're not into that type of customization then it's not worth it. Sorta like rooting and custom roms and custom themes.


----------



## west99999

sigma1914 said:


> Pretty sweet! Is doing this on a PC laptop even in the cards?


This is available on laptops and PC's also. Just log into your account there is a download you can install.


----------



## mortimer

smileyw said:


> xCon does work, but it hasn't been updated to work with this brand new version. I guess we will have to wait a few days.


Thanks. Hopefully it won't take too long to update. I notice that this app was developed originally for the DirecTV app, and later expanded to others, so I would hope the author has a vested interest in fixing it up quickly


----------



## bones boy

Pretty stoked about this but the prices to watch on-demand are rather pricey for iPad viewing - 5.99 for current rentals, same as on the big set. However I love having options and kudos to DTV for getting this out. Also, LOVE that Fox Sports Soccer is one of the live channels and Sony Movie channel on-demand is part of TV Everywhere. Getting ESPN networks would be a COUP but not holding my breath.


----------



## cpucrash0

Justin23 said:


> If you try to use HBO Go or Max GO it won't display the video, only audio. I think those premium channels wrote code into those apps to prevent them from being displayed on other devices. Makes sense if you don't subscribe to those services but grab someone's login & password to watch on your TV.


If you have an iPad 2 or a 3rd generation iPad you can airplay anything even if the app doesn't allow it. Just double tap the home button and then slide all the way to the left and you will see that you can mirror what ever you have on your iPad and it will show up on your TV full screen if you have an Apple TV 2nd or 3rd generation,if the show you are watching is in widescreen. You will get The Video with the Audio this way.


----------



## OneOfOne

kevinturcotte said:


> Not looking to start a flame war as to whether it's right or wrong, or how to do it, just what does jailbreaking the iPad get you?


it gets you the right to add things not in the itunes store or to add or remove anything you want and use 3rd party sources. which is completely legal


----------



## hdtvfan0001

As always here at DBSTalk...a nice job on the First Look.

Some folks perhaps take these for granted, but the work that goes into both the testing and First Look construction is significant and appreciated.

Kudos.


----------



## Sim-X

Just updated mine last night, video quality is actually pretty good. Would like to see Retina Graphics next update hopefully to support Gen3 ipad. (I got a gen3 on release day) A lot of pay content unless you sort by premium service. I'm never paying to rent a movie on my ipad. The live TV works so well I wish they would let you access all the channels you sub or your DVR list.

For those having problems app not finding the DVR's, give your boxes a static ip, if you don't know how just google how to do it. It's pretty easy won't take long. Then reboot your router & IRD's should be good 2 go.


----------



## Stewpidity

great App..wish the live TV anywhere worked anywhere though


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There will be something like that in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## woj027

west99999 said:


> This is available on laptops and PC's also. Just log into your account there is a download you can install.


What about a Mac? OS X? or are you just referring to Windows devices?


----------



## kvchief

Like previous versions, app worked fine at home.

However, still no luck outside of home wi-fi. It is possible that something might be blocked on the public wi-fi I'm using, but I can't get anything to come up. Everything just shows the animating icon like it is doing something, but it never does. (I was using the Watch on iPad option, but to no avail).


----------



## airedale

bobnielsen said:


> Meanwhile those of us with Android devices are still waiting for some love


That is why I gave up on waiting. Just bought an iPad 3 and am selling my Xoom. Android is too fragmented... Development is lacking for it and when something does come out for it, it is usually treated as a 2nd class citizen.


----------



## keith_benedict

I'm trying to figure out what this App does and doesn't do with regard to streaming outside the home.

Can I stream live TV?

Can I stream my recorded shows?

Can I stream VOD?

Are there any limitations to streaming VOD? I am not a premium subscriber.


Thanks.


----------



## harsh

sigma1914 said:


> Pretty sweet! Is doing this on a PC laptop even in the cards?


HBOGo and MAXGo have been available for some time to DIRECTV customers.

DIRECTV is finally getting serious about "authentication".


----------



## harsh

keith_benedict said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this App does and doesn't do with regard to streaming outside the home.


See post #14.

The app provides authentication for direct feeds from [strike]the networks[/strike] DIRECTV's Internet servers, not from your DVR.


----------



## Marzo

I can't get it to work outside of my home wifi network. The app works fine while connected to my home network, but when trying to connect on another network, the updated app simply tells me to connect to my home wifi network in order to view live programming. Am I misunderstanding the fundamental meaning of watching Directv "everywhere?"


----------



## keith_benedict

harsh said:


> See post #14.
> 
> The app provides authentication for direct feeds from the networks, not from your DVR.


OK, so, unless you're a premium subscriber, there's really no reason to jump up and down for this.


----------



## RD in Fla

Marzo said:


> I can't get it to work outside of my home wifi network. The app works fine while connected to my home network, but when trying to connect on another network, the updated app simply tells me to connect to my home wifi network in order to view live programming. Am I misunderstanding the fundamental meaning of watching Directv "everywhere?"


+1


----------



## marmbruster71455

"RD in Fla" said:


> +1


+2 - I have an iPad 1 - perhaps > iPad 1 is a requirement?


----------



## keith_benedict

Yeah. DIRECTV Everywhere is really an inaccurate statement. I still cannot watch recorded shows from my DVR on my iPad. It seems to me, all this added is the ability to watch HBO and Cinemax (to which I don't subscribe) and Audience and Sony MC (which rarely have much of interest). 

When I can, at the very least, watch shows that I've recorded on my iPad, it will finally be useful to me. Until then, it's just a novelty.


----------



## Diana C

marmbruster71455 said:


> +2 - I have an iPad 1 - perhaps > iPad 1 is a requirement?


+3


----------



## keith_benedict

Marzo said:


> I can't get it to work outside of my home wifi network. The app works fine while connected to my home network, but when trying to connect on another network, the updated app simply tells me to connect to my home wifi network in order to view live programming. Am I misunderstanding the fundamental meaning of watching Directv "everywhere?"


You're not misunderstanding anything. DIRECTV is.


----------



## lugnutathome

Works find on my home network (which is rarely where I would want to use it (distributing new recordings not withstanding)). So far unable to tell difference from this and prior version when not in the "nest" Keeps reading loading, doesn't allow button presses to work.

Kinda useless. Is there some setup tab I'm missing?

Don "searching for its home base is pretty much all it does" Bolton


----------



## mjwagner

Updated the app to 1.5.x. No problems with the update itself.

Have not yet tried live TV streaming off my home network so can't comment on functionality. Still no streaming of DVR content to iPad while on home network. 

The following bugs/issues that have existed since the first release have still not been corrected (can we PLEASE fix #2):

Does not take advantage of iOS multitasking (starts from scratch whenever you leave the app and then return).
No way to dismiss the detail dialog in guide list view mode.
Data listed in the sports tab for many sports (golf and NASCAR in particular but I have honestly not checked them all) is incorrect/incomplete. Completed in particular seems to have issues.
In the movies tab, Browse Movies/What's on Now does not list all the movies currently playing "now".
Search results are inconsistent at best and just wrong many times.

Some of these problems are clearly issues with the back end data feeds and not the app itself but it still causes the app to be less than functional. It sure would be nice if they assigned some of the folks they have developing "new" features/functions to work on fixing stuff that still does not work!


----------



## itzme

Here's how I misunderstood DTV Everywhere, and tell me if I was alone on this. The first thing I tried to do was play a recording in my playlist to my iPad. I couldn't. It doesn't.


----------



## dennisj00

There is no current connection to play a DVR recording on the iPad other than nomad.

We're all looking for a Directv2PC type of player for the iPad.


----------



## keith_benedict

dennisj00 said:


> There is no current connection to play a DVR recording on the iPad other than nomad.
> 
> We're all looking for a Directv2PC type of player for the iPad.


Yeah, I get that. I've been waiting for this as well.

Frankly, I doubt they will add it. If they do, there's no need to buy Nomad.


----------



## John4924

keith_benedict said:


> Yeah. DIRECTV Everywhere is really an inaccurate statement. I still cannot watch recorded shows from my DVR on my iPad. It seems to me, all this added is the ability to watch HBO and Cinemax (to which I don't subscribe) and Audience and Sony MC (which rarely have much of interest).
> 
> When I can, at the very least, watch shows that I've recorded on my iPad, it will finally be useful to me. Until then, it's just a novelty.


Agreed..this is just a big nothing burger. All hat & no cattle.


----------



## kevinturcotte

I don't think they'll add the ability to watch recorded programs. That's what the Nomad is for. I think that concept is stupid, it should just be integrated right into Tv Everywhere, but don't see it happening.


----------



## Diana C

I'd be happy if it allowed streaming of the channels it supports on your home network (like SyFy or USa or Bravo) "anywhere" - but it doesn't. When I try to watch these channels while off my local wifi network it tells me that it "can't find an HD DVR" and that I need to "connect to my home network."


----------



## islesfan

Has there been any talk of porting this to the iPhone? That would be cool.


----------



## islesfan

Titan25 said:


> I'd be happy if it allowed streaming of the channels it supports on your home network (like SyFy or USa or Bravo) "anywhere" - but it doesn't. When I try to watch these channels while off my local wifi network it tells me that it "can't find an HD DVR" and that I need to "connect to my home network."


I would like that too, but Sprint TV covers most of that for me on the iPhone.


----------



## lugnutathome

Update on my earlier observations regarding not being able to stream (or find even the VOD lists). Seems a network firewall setting prevents such nonsense. One of my off hours companions here runs the telecom team and has a secure wireless hotspot we use for testing just such stuff. 

When I tried live TV streaming it complained of not having a DVR on the network but I could scroll through the on demand movies and TV shows, select and watch them no problem. I assume get billed for the Cinema ones a tad too easily by brushing the screen in the wrong place. 

Like to see the "for a fee" entries under a separate menu tab.

Switching back to our corporate wireless network and it just spins "Loading" Live TV Streaming and What's Hot and Channel Guide comes up empty.

So network firewall settings can preclude use of the iPad. I just toggled back and forth between the two networks and it is repeatable on both sides of the equation.

Fix the live streaming bit, and isolate the for pay choices from the free ones so charges don't accidentally happen and its a winner. Short of that a very very nice toy but not ready for prime time.

Don "what if dogs ran the world?" Bolton


----------



## Earl Bonovich

lugnutathome said:


> ... I assume get billed for the Cinema ones a tad too easily by brushing the screen in the wrong place.
> ...


Just to let you know, you won't be charged.

It is a two part process to actually purchase one, where you have to enter your password again.

So unless you went through the full process, and retyped in your password... you didn't purchase anything.


----------



## NR4P

Just had a chance to read this cover to cover since it was posted, thanks to Stuart and the contributors for a fine easy to read and understand document.

The live TV playing on my iPad is great. Excellent quality. Maybe someday the traditional networks like ABC, CBS etc will allow their content to be viewed like the typical SAT channels.

UPDATE
After watching 362 TWC the audio starting cutting out every other second. One sec on, one sec off. Video was fine. This occured after 15 mins of streaming. Closed app and reopened it and it cleared up.


----------



## dennisj00

keith_benedict said:


> Yeah, I get that. I've been waiting for this as well.
> 
> Frankly, I doubt they will add it. If they do, there's no need to buy Nomad.


Nomad is primarily for the traveler (nomad). It allows you to take your DVR recordings with you.

A directv2PC style of instant streaming would let you watch near live TV or a recording anywhere you don't have a TV in your home. . . deck, garage, etc.


----------



## tunce

App is nice, but the meaning of "Everywhere" is not what they think. Everywhere does not mean localized it means wherever I roam about in the world. So this part of it is a BIG FAIL! What a joke Directv. Your marketing people are horrible!

As a normal person would be led to believe you could watch Live TV outside of your home network.


----------



## Drew2k

It is interesting to see how DISH describes their "TV Everywhere" service:

http://www.dish.com/technology/tv-everywhere/



DISH said:


> Watch your TV Everywhere™ - the same live channels and recorded shows you enjoy at home - anywhere you can access the Internet on your computer or mobile device. We call this "TV Everywhere™" and you're going to love it.


I did not dig into footnotes to see what the limitations and restrictions are, but it does seem to require Sling.

Regardless, "DIRECTV Everywhere" sounds a lot like "TV Everywhere", which is also used as a moniker for similar services from Comcast and Time Warner, so customers already have an expectation for the DIRECTV service...


----------



## lugnutathome

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Just to let you know, you won't be charged.
> 
> It is a two part process to actually purchase one, where you have to enter your password again.
> 
> So unless you went through the full process, and retyped in your password... you didn't purchase anything.


Thanks for that update. Makes isolating them moot!

I's obvious the team creating this app has been doing some amazing work! Make sure they know despite our critical commentary we appreciate the effort and look forward to its evolution.

Don "still waiting for 'History of the World part 2'" Bolton


----------



## Beerstalker

I doubt we will ever see the ability to stream recordings from our DVRs to our portable devices. I think DirecTV2PC is just too data intensive and our internet speeds/portable devices won't be able to handle it.

Really, I don't think it will be needed anyway. My guess is DirecTV is hoping to get everyone to create huge On-Demand libraries like HBO Go and Max Go. Once all the channels get stuff set up like that you won't need to stream recordings from your DVR, you could just stream the same program from it's respective channels On-Demand library. Or if you want live TV you will just stream the channel live (once all the channels sign on).

Why not do it that way instead of trying to get our DVRs (which have enough going on in them already) to try to transcode and upload the files to the internet to stream it to you. Seems like it makes more sense for DirecTV or the channel providers just to make it available to you if you subscribe to their channel on DirecTV.

And if you don't have internet service where you are going that is what Nomad is for.


----------



## keith_benedict

lugnutathome said:


> Thanks for that update. Makes isolating them moot!
> 
> I's obvious the team creating this app has been doing some amazing work! Make sure they know despite our critical commentary we appreciate the effort and look forward to its evolution.
> 
> Don "still waiting for 'History of the World part 2'" Bolton


Good point, Don.

I'm a software engineer as well. I know how annoying it is when your efforts are seemingly brushed off by the user community.

Good job team. I'm sure they want to include the features we're asking for. Directv problem either cannot let them, or will not let them.


----------



## RAD

Beerstalker said:


> I doubt we will ever see the ability to stream recordings from our DVRs to our portable devices. I think DirecTV2PC is just too data intensive and our internet speeds/portable devices won't be able to handle it.


Maybe they can figure out a way to get Nomad to do transcoding on they fly and stream to remote devices? But as you your homes upstream speeds and/or data caps might be a bigger problem for many folks.


----------



## Beerstalker

RAD said:


> Maybe they can figure out a way to get Nomad to do transcoding on they fly and stream to remote devices? But as you your homes upstream speeds and/or data caps might be a bigger problem for many folks.


Maybe, but it would be a pain, and yes upstream speeds and caps would be a huge hurdle. Like I said though why bother. Makes more sense just to try to get all of the channels to create stuff like HBO and Max Go and sign a deal to let your subscribers use them, and then update the DirecTV app to access them directly so you don't have to have seperate apps for each channel.


----------



## JTDeel

islesfan said:


> Has there been any talk of porting this to the iPhone? That would be cool.


 I would like to know also. On the first page of the review it says
"Watch the same shows and movies you get at home from anywhere on your laptop,tablet or phone."


----------



## Diana C

Beerstalker said:


> .....Seems like it makes more sense for DirecTV or the channel providers just to make it available to you if you subscribe to their channel on DirecTV...


Exactly, it's called "cloud computing." 

The integration and aggregation is key. Right now I have the following streaming apps on my iPad:

TNT
TBS
ABC
HBO Go
MAX Go
NetFlix
Hulu+
DirecTV Nomad
DirecTV iPad App
Slingplayer for iPad

And I have barely scratched the surface of what is available. Anything DirecTV can do to cut back on "app creep" would be welcome.


----------



## lugnutathome

In reading your post I have been led to ponder. . . Is the term "app creep" a verb or a noun? :grin:

Don "sometimes the voices just take over" Bolton



Titan25 said:


> Exactly, it's called "cloud computing."
> 
> The integration and aggregation is key. Right now I have the following streaming apps on my iPad:
> 
> TNT
> TBS
> ABC
> HBO Go
> MAX Go
> NetFlix
> Hulu+
> DirecTV Nomad
> DirecTV iPad App
> Slingplayer for iPad
> 
> And I have barely scratched the surface of what is available. Anything DirecTV can do to cut back on "app creep" would be welcome.


----------



## VLaslow

I saw the app update in the iTunes app store. I got really excited; I can see Live TV Everywhere! Where's my wife, she needs to see this!

Rushed to download and install it. Wait a minute. Why won't it stream? Oops, it's not going to stream anything of real value to me.

I've been around a long time, I am technically competent, I am fairly cynical and I was totally "taken in" by the description of this update. I can only imagine what will happen to the mindset of someone without that background.

Marketing hype all the way!


----------



## stlmike

"NR4P" said:


> UPDATE
> After watching 362 TWC the audio starting cutting out every other second. One sec on, one sec off. Video was fine. This occured after 15 mins of streaming. Closed app and reopened it and it cleared up.


Watching golf on 218, this happened to me as well. After about 10 minutes. Pressing done and restarting fixed it.


----------



## VLaslow

Stuart Sweet said:


> Make sure that in the system setup, under Whole Home, that External Devices is set to "Allow."


Stuart,

Does this mean that only Whole Home enabled viewers can use this app to its potential?


----------



## kvchief

Has *anyone* gotten this app to work outside of home wi-fi yet? If so, what features of the app did you use successfully?

[I've been using an iPad 2 running iOS 5.1, and I do have whole-home service enabled on my connected DVRs. Still no luck outside of my home wi-fi.]

Everywhere? To quote a line from the Princess Bride, "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." :lol:


----------



## lugnutathome

Yes I have but as I noted earlier on this page or the one prior certain network firewall settings will preclude successful operation. I've no clue as to what they are but I have several wifi networks here ate work to test from and the wide open works great! Actually its a Sprint hotspot that does the deed. Our corporate wireless precludes it from operating.

When I can get it to work it does an instant demand view of movies and TV shows (and I would assume archived sports shows) but not stream live.

My biggest issue is that when it cannot find network services it can leverage, it keeps "Loading". There may be a valid reason they have not chosen a reasonable timeout to trapped condition so as to inform the user there is no serviceable network services present in the current location.

OR a stop Loading and report trap for when you are in home network and you toggle to a receiver that is MRV streaming which precludes the currently watching service from functioning. Again this reports "Loading" with an active spinner.

If streaming is detected that is fine just report that and end the spinner/Loading displays. My impression is that a process is still attempting to connect and consuming processor time (and battery) in attempt to achieve success and I get the impression the app is using the same port as the streaming process so it cannot get a response from a port that is already engaged? Just speculations that.

So far in my over developed Direct TV home infrastructure, for me the app's best use is as a centralized recording schedule and deployment vehicle. I would love to be able to drill into things like disk space, series records, and todo list someday.

Right now its a bit too "geek centric" for "JSP" but pretty cool nonetheless.

Don "rather impressive for only 16M of kibbles and bits if ya ask me" Bolton


kvchief said:


> Has *anyone* gotten this app to work outside of home wi-fi yet? If so, what features of the app did you use successfully?
> 
> [I've been using an iPad 2 running iOS 5.1, and I do have whole-home service enabled on my connected DVRs. Still no luck outside of my home wi-fi.]
> 
> Everywhere? To quote a line from the Princess Bride, "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." :lol:


----------



## spidey

Just tried on a wifi net at bowling alley can't get it to anything but loading. Must be firewall issues


----------



## spidey

Ok just connected now however live streaming blocked since no hd DVR on network. Naturally I am not at home so far disappointing app for live tv streaming outside the home


----------



## pdb745

Is there any app that comes close to what the sling box will do? Granted, it isn't free.


----------



## Diana C

lugnutathome said:


> In reading your post I have been led to ponder. . . Is the term "app creep" a verb or a noun? :grin:
> 
> Don "sometimes the voices just take over" Bolton


"App" is a noun, and "creep" is a verb (unless you're talking about my brother-in-law, in which case it is a pronoun)


----------



## lugnutathome

"spidey" said:


> Ok just connected now however live streaming blocked since no hd DVR on network. Naturally I am not at home so far disappointing app for live tv streaming outside the home


The fisrt look text is pretty clear withot stating directly it won't live stream outside the barn now that I read it again. To be real the load on a shared wireless net probablly would make it pretty bad if you think it through

Don "off to chat with some cut ups" Bolton


----------



## cypherx

Eh... zzz...

How about remote management of DVR playlist and series recording / todo? Backup, move or copy series recordings, favorites or other settings to and from other receivers?

I downloaded this along with "the patch" and it works, just eh...


----------



## kvchief

Okay, so I tried at another location and the app does appear to function. However, about all I can do outside of home Wi-Fi is look at shows from Audience network. (I don't subscribe to any premium channels).

I, like others, appreciate the work that the developers and DirecTV are doing. I just hope this is the tip of the iceberg regarding features that will eventually be available.

Has anyone figured out what port(s) this is using? Unfortunately, the public wi-fi I was initially testing on only supports ports 80 and 443. It would be great if this app supported one of these standard ports.


----------



## cypherx

It would be nice if the app could control the TV's volume.

I think there is an IR emitter on my H(R)24's because when you use the wizzard to program the remote, it appears to talk to it two-way. It could use that or maybe send an RF remote command and tell the remote to blast a vol + / - or mute command.


----------



## drpratt01

"Sim-X" said:


> Just updated mine last night, video quality is actually pretty good. Would like to see Retina Graphics next update hopefully to support Gen3 ipad. (I got a gen3 on release day) A lot of pay content unless you sort by premium service. I'm never paying to rent a movie on my ipad. The live TV works so well I wish they would let you access all the channels you sub or your DVR list.
> 
> For those having problems app not finding the DVR's, give your boxes a static ip, if you don't know how just google how to do it. It's pretty easy won't take long. Then reboot your router & IRD's should be good 2 go.


Tried all of this and I am still seeing no connected DVRs from the latest application. The other function of this app - playing content to to my iPad - works fine. All 3 of of my DVRs + 2 HD receivers are all talking to each other as normal. The last version of this app worked. What next as the only thing that has changed is the updated app.


----------



## peds48

cypherx said:


> It would be nice if the app could control the TV's volume.
> 
> I think there is an IR emitter on my H(R)24's because when you use the wizzard to program the remote, it appears to talk to it two-way. It could use that or maybe send an RF remote command and tell the remote to blast a vol + / - or mute command.


you might want to try the roomie remote control app. assuming that your TV can connect to your network and can accept IP commands like your DirecTV receiver does. pretty cool!

http://www.roomieremote.com/


----------



## Laxguy

drpratt01 said:


> Tried all of this and I am still seeing no connected DVRs from the latest application. The other function of this app - playing content to to my iPad - works fine. All 3 of of my DVRs + 2 HD receivers are all talking to each other as normal. The last version of this app worked. What next as the only thing that has changed is the updated app.


I get dropouts/nonconnects from time to time. Could be that it's phoning home and not getting through. Assuming you're quitting the app between tries? Please keep us posted!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I know this probably has been talked about before, but if we have D*2PC what's keeping them from doing D*2iPad, seems to me there would be no difference, or maybe they're working on it?


----------



## cypherx

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> I know this probably has been talked about before, but if we have D*2PC what's keeping them from doing D*2iPad, seems to me there would be no difference, or maybe they're working on it?


Or updating D*2PC to look like the iPad app along with streaming TV / DTV Everywhere.

That rookie remote looks cool. Would need some IR adapters though,


----------



## xmguy

Here for a Android version!


----------



## bones boy

When sorting Movies from A-Z, movies starting with "The" really shouldn't be alphabetized under "T". 
When browsing movies, the Ts take too many swipes to complete. Never noticed this on the DVRs. Just a suggestion.


----------



## drpratt01

"Laxguy" said:


> I get dropouts/nonconnects from time to time. Could be that it's phoning home and not getting through. Assuming you're quitting the app between tries? Please keep us posted!


Yes, I am quitting the app between tries. I still get no DVRs connected. I don't even get a list of devices to add manually. What gives?


----------



## itzme

peds48 said:


> you might want to try the roomie remote control app. assuming that your TV can connect to your network and can accept IP commands like your DirecTV receiver does. pretty cool!
> 
> http://www.roomieremote.com/


It seems to me that if you use an AVR, then it's the AVR that needs to accept iP commands, and not the tv.


----------



## lugnutathome

Are you using the same network? Did a neighbor/roommate put up a new stronger wireless and you're just not in Kansas anymore according to the app?

Don "probably a dumb question but hey I specialize in them" Bolton



drpratt01 said:


> Yes, I am quitting the app between tries. I still get no DVRs connected. I don't even get a list of devices to add manually. What gives?


----------



## dualsub2006

"drpratt01" said:


> Tried all of this and I am still seeing no connected DVRs from the latest application. The other function of this app - playing content to to my iPad - works fine. All 3 of of my DVRs + 2 HD receivers are all talking to each other as normal. The last version of this app worked. What next as the only thing that has changed is the updated app.


Yeah, I'm having issues with the new version of the app as well. All was fine, now on startup the app only detected my HR24. I manually entered the IP address of one of my HR23's and that is the only DVR the app sees unless I manually enter another one.

Whole home works on all three as does On Demand. Nothing has changed in my setup other than the new version of the app.


----------



## duck33

kvchief said:


> Has *anyone* gotten this app to work outside of home wi-fi yet? If so, what features of the app did you use successfully?
> 
> [I've been using an iPad 2 running iOS 5.1, and I do have whole-home service enabled on my connected DVRs. Still no luck outside of my home wi-fi.]
> 
> Everywhere? To quote a line from the Princess Bride, "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." :lol:


Yes, I have. I was able to tether my iPhone 4S (jailbroken) using MyWi 5.0 to my "New iPad." I watched about 20 mins of Bill Maher since I was at work.

**edited** Here is a snapshot I just took on my iPad while tethering from my 4S.

Now, If someone in the jailbreak community could create a tweak that would trick the DTV app to think its on your home network while tethering or using 3G/LTE, that would be awesome.

It's half way there already. 3G Unrestrictor tricks apps into thinking there on WIFI. Here: http://www.3gunrestrictor.com/


----------



## dualsub2006

"duck33" said:


> Now, If someone in the jailbreak community could create a tweak that would trick the DTV app to think its on your home network while tethering or using 3G/LTE, that would be awesome.[/URL]


And then people will sit around and complain that they just can't understand WHY D* is spending so much effort killing the JB workaround that lets them stream live TV away from home. That goes well beyond just "tweaking" your iPad through JB and it uses D* services in ways that they don't have license to offer them. You can expect to have nothing but problems with this once It happens.


----------



## drpratt01

lugnutathome said:


> Are you using the same network? Did a neighbor/roommate put up a new stronger wireless and you're just not in Kansas anymore according to the app?
> 
> Don "probably a dumb question but hey I specialize in them" Bolton


Yes all are on the same subnet and other iPads apps can see the DVRs (like DNLA media server players)

*To Earl Bonovich* since I cannot do private messages till 5 posts:
Yes - previous versiosn of the app work without issue. I have been using the DirecTV iPad app many months. Yes - when I go to setting there are no HDDVRs or HD receivers listed at all. Just a canned blurb with a web link on how to set up Whole Home. My 5 HDDVRs / HD receivers all talk to each other without issue. Finally I used the "http://reciever_ip:8080/info/getVersion" from my iPad I can reach all 5 receivers and get access card / reciever id etc. without issue so my iPad can see all 5 recievers.


----------



## drpratt01

lugnutathome said:


> Are you using the same network? Did a neighbor/roommate put up a new stronger wireless and you're just not in Kansas anymore according to the app?
> 
> Don "probably a dumb question but hey I specialize in them" Bolton





dualsub2006 said:


> Yeah, I'm having issues with the new version of the app as well. All was fine, now on startup the app only detected my HR24. I manually entered the IP address of one of my HR23's and that is the only DVR the app sees unless I manually enter another one.
> 
> Whole home works on all three as does On Demand. Nothing has changed in my setup other than the new version of the app.


I don't get any on my 5 "whole home" HD receivers (3 are DVRs) to show up in the app - not even to manually enter an IP. This all worked fine till this app update. See my other post with a lot more detail for Earl Bonovich.


----------



## Laxguy

Intermittent connection problems with a LAN that's pretty solid. Right now, spinning sprocket, then a message "Error- Unable to retrieve configuration."


----------



## cypherx

"duck33" said:


> Now, If someone in the jailbreak community could create a tweak that would trick the DTV app to think its on your home network while tethering or using 3G/LTE, that would be awesome.


There is another thread for the words "jailbreak" and "Directv IPad app" in one post.

But if that Feature is something you want, how about a Slingbox or Vulkano streamer? Yeah I realize it would be more convenient if you could do it without having to buy any extra hardware. But point is that there's a way to do what you want with either of those two products above. Slingbox and Vulkano have not been ruled illegal yet. I'm not sure if place shifting ever will be or not.


----------



## duck33

cypherx said:


> There is another thread for the words "jailbreak" and "Directv IPad app" in one post.
> 
> But if that Feature is something you want, how about a Slingbox or Vulkano streamer? Yeah I realize it would be more convenient if you could do it without having to buy any extra hardware. But point is that there's a way to do what you want with either of those two products above. Slingbox and Vulkano have not been ruled illegal yet. I'm not sure if place shifting ever will be or not.


I already have a Sling Box. I'm just curious if it would work. Maybe, I'll set up a VPN and see what happens.


----------



## jes

Add another one to the list of no longer working Apps... :nono2:

My iPad worked fine before the update, no longer sees any DVRs and doesn't stream Live TV anymore...


----------



## lugnutathome

Have you tried the Windoze approach? reboot the iPad? If no joy uninstall and reinstall?

I've had the reboot fix some issues in other apps. Not saying that will help but?

I would really like to see an at home/not at home toggle button in the setup options or main page so the app didn't have to go through as much overhead on a remote start up.

Don "eliminate the basics" Bolton



jes said:


> Add another one to the list of no longer working Apps... :nono2:
> 
> My iPad worked fine before the update, no longer sees any DVRs and doesn't stream Live TV anymore...


----------



## willmw

+1 on trying a reboot. Power the ipad completely off and back on...or alternatively double click the home button and kill the app and try it again then.


----------



## Laxguy

Gents, and Ladies-

I've had a bunch of no or slow connects with the iPad app. Given my LAN seldom gives troubles, and I am on a rock solid DECA system, I have to think it's the connection to or with the DIRECTV® servers that validate my iPad (now a 3, or a new one.)

I doubt an uninstall-reinstall does much at all besides the obvious quit and restart of the app. 

A quick double tap on the home button brings up a row of apps with the little minus sign, just press and they quit; an easy way to quit the app without shutting the Pad down. (works on iPhones, too.)


----------



## CincySaint

west99999 said:


> This is available on laptops and PC's also. Just log into your account there is a download you can install.


Can you tell me what menu on the D* website to find this? I don't see it even when I log in.


----------



## Laxguy

CincySaint said:


> Can you tell me what menu on the D* website to find this? I don't see it even when I log in.


Simply go to the app store via iTunes and search on directv....


----------



## TBlazer07

Does everyone have the "everywhere" option on the iPad app or is it some sort of partial rollout? I was out today and had my first opportunity to try it out outside the house over wi-fi in Starbucks and got the "Can't find any DVRs, you must be connected to the same network as your DVR" message." 

It's version 1.50.


----------



## Go Beavs

TBlazer07 said:


> Does everyone have the "everywhere" option on the iPad app or is it some sort of partial rollout? I was out today and had my first opportunity to try it out outside the house over wi-fi in Starbucks and got the "Can't find any DVRs, you must be connected to the same network as your DVR" message."
> 
> It's version 1.50.


The "Live TV" section in the "everywhere" tab is, unfortunately, still restricted to your home network. The other sections should work outside your home network though.


----------



## wahooq

> Does everyone have the "everywhere" option on the iPad app or is it some sort of partial rollout?


Its only partially rolled out right now...you will update automatically


----------



## dennisj00

Laxguy said:


> Simply go to the app store via iTunes and search on directv....


I think Cincy was looking for the PC version. The link is posted in Sgt.'s post here . . http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2984496#post2984496


----------



## TBlazer07

Go Beavs said:


> The "Live TV" section in the "everywhere" tab is, unfortunately, still restricted to your home network. The other sections should work outside your home network though.


Maybe I am confused on how this works. Trying this from home now.

I "Touch" the "Watch on iPad" tab on the bottom of the screen
Screen now says "DirecTV Everywhere in large font on top.
There are 4 tabs: Live TV, Movies, TV Shows, Networks

First I touch the "Networks" Tab and it shows I am "subscribed to" Encore & Starz (Which I am *NOT*) and AUD (which I do get).

Then I touch "AUD" which I do get and it says "AUD programs you can watch from your iPad," ALL is selected, and the screen is BLANK.

Then I touch Starz and Encore (which I AM NOT subscribed to) and it shows hundreds of programs I CANNOT watch because I'm not subscribed.

Then I go to LIVE TV where there is lots of stuff listed but you say I can't watch any of that outside my home.

So it seems I can't watch ANYTHING. It says I can watch channels I don't get (starz & encore) with plenty of listings but there are no listings under the 1 channel I do get (AUD). Of course all the PPV channels are there.

How they can call this "DirecTV ANYWHERE" is confusing. For me at least it's DirecTV NOWHERE.

It's not really a big deal as I will rarely if ever use it but I still am curious as I must be missing something here.


----------



## Go Beavs

TBlazer07 said:


> Maybe I am confused on how this works. Trying this from home now...
> 
> _snip_
> 
> It's not really a big deal as I will rarely if ever use it but I still am curious as *I must be missing something here.*


No, that's about right. The only odd thing is that the Audience network has no content. Right now I can see 20 shows when I tap the Audience network.

Maybe *wahooq*'s comments are relevant here. Perhaps that content will populate on its own.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Glad I am not the only one that cannot get DirecTV anywhere other than home. I updated the app after seeing a story on it at Engadget(I think) touting the avialbility to watch outside of the home.


----------



## dennisj00

I've got tons of posters in every category that I subscribe to. Even Starz has flipped to the Sub category for the free weekend!


----------



## TBlazer07

dennisj00 said:


> I've got tons of posters in* every category that I subscribe to*. Even Starz has flipped to the Sub category for the free weekend!


 Well, I don't subscribe to any premiums so that leaves ONLY AUD channel for me to watch ANYwhere, I mean NOwhere because it doesn't have any programming (yet) to view for me.

The whole thing really seems to be a big publicity gimmick and advertsing hyperbole because other than PPV stuff and premium channels which I do not sub to, even IF AUD showed me programming it's only one channel I can watch. Pretty useless if I do say so myself. I really thought you could also get the channels that "stream live" when home.


----------



## dennisj00

I've got 20 posters in Audience. Encore has also moved to Subscribed for the free weekend. Too many programs to count on it and Starz.

I think I've used HBO outside of the home network, but I also have the HBO/Go app.


----------



## TBlazer07

Well, now I have "AUD" programming to watch "Everywhere." Problem was I was on the "posters" display option which is empty, when I went to the "list" option AUD programming was there. 

So aside from any free premium weekends ALL I get is AUD for free.

Seriously, the name "DirecTV Anywhere" certainly leaves the IMPRESSION, albeit admittedly wrong, that you can actually watch DirecTV anywhere, not just one channel (AUD) and any free premium weekends that might come up if you have no extra cost premium subs.


----------



## dennisj00

As an engineer, I was never fond of the marketing side of the business. The phrase "DirecTV Anywhere" actually implies no amount of channels.

If you're able to watch 1 channel from DirecTV, you're watching "DirecTV Anywhere".


----------



## poppo

Go Beavs said:


> The "Live TV" section in the "everywhere" tab is, unfortunately, still restricted to your home network. The other sections should work outside your home network though.


Yep, makes it pretty useless IMO. Plus just like the PC app, there does not appear to be any buffering, so if your connection is slow, you get crappy playback. Pausing stops the stream.

Hate to say it but Amazon Prime (what shows are available) plays great on the Kindle Fire. You can pause if need be, and it will keep buffering, even until the whole show is loaded. You can't exit without it starting over, but at least you get a great looking video even on the slowest connection.


----------



## TBlazer07

dennisj00 said:


> As an engineer, I was never fond of the marketing side of the business. The phrase "DirecTV Anywhere" actually implies no amount of channels.
> 
> If you're able to watch 1 channel from DirecTV, you're watching "DirecTV Anywhere".


Yes, you are of course 100% correct but I'll bet if you asked 20 random people ON THE STREET (who aren't lawyers, advertising agents, marketing people or DirecTV apologists, fanatics or geeks like most of us) they would think differently. It depends on how you read it, like "How Long is a Chinaman" (sorry, Asian). 

The first thing that would come to mind would be "GEE, that's neat, I can watch my DirecTV programming anywhere" and not "GEE I can watch the Audience channel anywhere as well as a couple premium channels if I $ub$cribe to them. Especially since a LOT of TV programming from the "cable/sat & network" channels are already available to stream legally and free over the web with just a browser one might think DirecTV is doing the same thing.


----------



## MrSmartyA

Where is the Android app? 

Sorry, but I don 't buy Apple products.


----------



## TBlazer07

MrSmartyA said:


> Where is the Android app?
> 
> Sorry, but I don 't buy Apple products.


There is none yet. Haven't heard that there will be one but anything is possible.


----------



## Drex5000

In terms of Android, I'm wondering how the Kindle Fire's hardware stacks up against Ipad 2/3 as it relates to DirecTV2PC. My wife has a Kindle Fire and at night I want to go to sleep and she wants to stay up watching television so she watches Netflix on the Kindle--would be even better for her (and really, me) if she could watch the DVR stuff on the Kindle :lol:


----------



## jacmyoung

I had the iPad app remember the login name and password. Today I wanted to try the DirecTV Everywhere beta on my laptop, but forgot the password, so I reset it and logged in my account on my laptop, only to find out the beta is not working for my account yet.

Anyhow after changing the password, I thought I would not be able to auto sign on to my iPad app, but it did. Shouldn't the username and password for both DirecTV.com and the DirecTV iPad app be the same?

If they are not the same, how do I even change the iPad app's log in name and password?


----------



## jacmyoung

No one knows?

Changing password did not stop the iPad app from auto log in and start. I tried to delete the app then reinstall, only then it asked for the log in again.

Potentially a lost iPad can continue be used even if the log in password is changed later?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here's the official answer: 

Changing your password on DIRECTV.com will not invalidate your saved token inside the iPad application.

Only a logout, or a deletion of the app will.


----------



## Laxguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's the official answer:
> 
> Changing your password on DIRECTV.com will not invalidate your saved token inside the iPad application.
> 
> Only a logout, or a deletion of the app will.


Sounds pretty definitive!
Mr. young: I am pretty sure there are ways to remotely disable your iPad should it become lost or stolen. I should look into it, as I just got a new one. You can certainly enable "Find my iPad", which I am about to do!
eek2


----------



## jacmyoung

Thank you both.


----------



## sda3

It won't really be useful until you can stream live TV from outside your home. I have TVs in the rooms that I want to watch TV.

It should also be able to stream recorded shows from my DVRs


----------



## VicF

TV Everywhere my XYZ. I am going to give Nomad a try and if that does not work well and not iPad app "soon". Since I have to travel some now; I am going to be forced to switch to Dish after 11 years with D*.


----------



## Go Beavs

VicF said:


> TV Everywhere my XYZ. I am going to give Nomad a try and if that does not work well and not iPad app "soon". Since I have to travel some now; I am going to be forced to switch to Dish after 11 years with D*.


Dish's solution to outside the home streaming is basically a Slingbox. You can always buy one of those for your DIRECTV system and stream to your heart's content.


----------



## RAD

VicF said:


> TV Everywhere my XYZ. I am going to give Nomad a try and if that does not work well and not iPad app "soon". Since I have to travel some now; I am going to be forced to switch to Dish after 11 years with D*.


Nomad does work on iPads's just not as a native iPad only app. And before switching you might want to check out some of the problems that Dish folks have when it comes to their everywhere offering.


----------



## KenW

I've been pretty happy with nomad on my iPad. I travel weekly. 

You should check out the nomad thread.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> Nomad does work on iPads's just not as a native iPad only app.


And it works very well. It's not only a completely functional GUI, but the Nomad device itself is client agnostic. It creates and transfers the same resolution/quality MP4 file to an iPad, iPod, iPhone, PC or Windows laptop. As a result, iPad video playback quality is as good as it's going to be, even if the GUI will be someday look more elegant. Perhaps like DirecTV for iPad's GUI, or maybe even integrated into it.


----------



## awalt

The app works pretty ell for me, but I find the selection of Live TV shows limited. I would love to be able to watch my local Regional Sports Network on it, since MLB.TV blacks out my game (don't get me started...)

Are there reasons anyone knows of why some channels can be live streamed and others not? Is it bandwidth concerns, licensing, or something else?

Hoping it comes soon, this app looks like it has a lot of potential.


----------



## harsh

sda3 said:


> It won't really be useful until you can stream live TV from outside your home.


The nomad is not yet the tool to do this. The original trademark grant documentation mentions streaming, but it is not currently implemented. As Go Beavs points out, you can do this _right now_ with a Slingbox or a Vulkano (from a single receiver).

The other issue is that many don't have the upstream Internet bandwidth to stream HD video and that's not something you can cure with a product that must compress on-the-fly.


----------



## inkahauts

"awalt" said:


> The app works pretty ell for me, but I find the selection of Live TV shows limited. I would love to be able to watch my local Regional Sports Network on it, since MLB.TV blacks out my game (don't get me started...)
> 
> Are there reasons anyone knows of why some channels can be live streamed and others not? Is it bandwidth concerns, licensing, or something else?
> 
> Hoping it comes soon, this app looks like it has a lot of potential.


Probably mostly licensing deals.


----------



## tonyd79

Love my directv iPad app. Just wish it would get channels right on the sports scoreboard. Keeps telling me there are no channels available for most games when they are. Seems it tries to figure out your subscriptions and fails. I'd rather the way the red button score guide works. Give me all the channels and if I don't get the one I pick, the receiver tells me that.


----------



## mrdobolina

I have a question about the guide in the iPad app: why do my HD locals have 2 instances? I live in Denver, don't have an AM21 nor an HR20, and all of my locals that are in HD show up twice in the guide. Trying to setup SNL to record tonight and I don't know which one to pick!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"mrdobolina" said:


> I have a question about the guide in the iPad app: why do my HD locals have 2 instances? I live in Denver, don't have an AM21 nor an HR20, and all of my locals that are in HD show up twice in the guide. Trying to setup SNL to record tonight and I don't know which one to pick!


Sounds like you're seeing both the SD and HD versions.


----------



## mrdobolina

"TheRatPatrol" said:


> Sounds like you're seeing both the SD and HD versions.


Nope. I have "hide SD duplicates" set to on and both of the channel listings say HD/have the HD logos. For example, 9 NBC HD, or 7 ABCHD. They also all have the HD icon in the show listing when the show is in HD (both SNL's were listed as HD). I have a workaround, but it's frustrating that I had to find one


----------



## mrdobolina

Anyway, my workaround is this: I set both shows to record. I set the first instance of the channel/show to record 1 minute early. I set the 2nd instance to record 2 minutes early. Whichever one records, I set that channel as a favorite/"heart" in my iPad app guide. 

I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the fact that I use to have an HR-20 with OTA capabilities. That receiver has been gone for awhile now, most certainly gone before I installed the iPad app. In the case of HR-20's or AM21's, doesn't the OTA channel show up as "9-1" as the channel number instead of just "9" in the iPad app guide??


----------



## dennisj00

OTA channels don't show up on my iPad app for either HR20 that I have.


----------



## Go Beavs

dennisj00 said:


> OTA channels don't show up on my iPad app for either HR20 that I have.


By design, no OTA channels show up in the iPad app except in the "Currently Watching" module.


----------



## mrdobolina

So that deepens the mystery for me. Why would my HD Locals show up TWICE in the iPad app guide?? Only 1 of each channel pair records when set up to record via the app. 

Any other Denver area (or any other market) iPad app users seeing this?


----------



## Laxguy

mrdobolina said:


> So that deepens the mystery for me. Why would my HD Locals show up TWICE in the iPad app guide?? Only 1 of each channel pair records when set up to record via the app.
> 
> Any other Denver area (or any other market) iPad app users seeing this?


SF area, have not seen that even once, and I have good locals here. I wonder if there might be tags for the Denver area's locals that are set wrong. Or even if that could be it.....


----------



## Laxguy

mrdobolina said:


> I'm wondering if this has anything to do with the fact that I use to have an HR-20 with OTA capabilities. That receiver has been gone for awhile now, most certainly gone before I installed the iPad app. In the case of HR-20's or AM21's, doesn't the OTA channel show up as "9-1" as the channel number instead of just "9" in the iPad app guide??


Yes, locals show up as -1, -2 etc. here in SF, on my Guide on the HR20-700 I have in use. They don't show up on my iPad.


----------



## Laxguy

Way too many times have I been prevented from running the app as log-in fails. Today, it wouldn't go at all. Rebooted the iPad (3) and now it wants me to enter PW, which I did twice- no joy. On the try after closing and reopening, it did finally let me in, though it's still searching for receivers. It's showing the sports panel, but saying my Sharks game is "blacked out".... cause it can't find the receivers! [It ain't blacked out...,]

Now, as it never found receivers, it's on its *fourth attempt*. It did not make me reenter either user name nor PW, but it ain't finding the go ahead, either. Still telling me my Giants BB and Sharks hockey are blacked out.

DANG!

Is this not a DIRECTV® server issue? Cause my LAN is pretty solid, and this happens a lot.


----------



## SteelDog

Man I am excited. I have been on many a business trip and wished I could watch my content on my DVR while kicking back in my hotel room. Now I can. I just bought the new iPad 3 and I can't wait to try this out.


----------



## cypherx

So when can we look at a scheduled recordings list or a series priority manager on the ipad like you can with Comcast's iOS app - click here - ?


----------



## SteelDog

Laxguy said:


> Yes, locals show up as -1, -2 etc. here in SF, on my Guide on the HR20-700 I have in use. They don't show up on my iPad.


I have been playing that and I noticed my Fox Sports affiliate channel is not showing up on the iPad either.


----------



## raott

Am I doing something wrong or is the name of this App and the First Look very misleading. 

I am at a hotel and outside of my network. I attempted to access a live streaming feed but am told that I am not connected to an HD DVR. (I see others have posted similar issues).

The First Look indicates that "On Demand" content will stream but then also says "Live TV streaming outside is easy to use and the quality can be very good"

Does this App stream Live TV outside the network or not?


----------



## Go Beavs

Live TV streaming does NOT work outside your home network. The other on demand stuff does stream outside though. It's currently limited to the Audience network and some premium content at the moment.

Hopefully there will me more channels included in the future but for now, the content is kinda sparse for outside the home streaming.


----------



## raott

"Go Beavs" said:


> Live TV streaming does NOT work outside your home network. The other on demand stuff does stream outside though. It's currently limited to the Audience network and some premium content at the moment.
> 
> Hopefully there will me more channels included in the future but for now, the content is kinda sparse for outside the home streaming.


That is what I was afraid of. Very limited usefulness. First Look language really needs to be changed and this limitation highlighted.


----------



## tbolt

mrdobolina said:


> So that deepens the mystery for me. Why would my HD Locals show up TWICE in the iPad app guide?? Only 1 of each channel pair records when set up to record via the app.
> 
> Any other Denver area (or any other market) iPad app users seeing this?


I'm in the Denver area and I see the same thing. Local HD channels show up twice on the iPad App.


----------



## SteelDog

raott said:


> That is what I was afraid of. Very limited usefulness. First Look language really needs to be changed and this limitation highlighted.


Was very disappointed to hear this. Hopefully they expand soon. I go on many business trips and was hoping to be able to watch all my content via iPad.


----------



## lugnutathome

As a new iPad user and having this app, I've no basis for comparison for mobile apps but there seems to be a few things seemingly logical to me that could help the product immensely.

As I noted prior network firewall settings can adversely affect the unit from remote connections. I should think a time out with some simple message about insufficient network settings would be more user friendly than "loading" forever.

Also it really thrives in an environment where it is on the same network site as your receivers (support group?) It would be nice to have a program start option that allows you to select a "generic remote" network IPL profile foror your home environment IPL profile so the program load isn't expecting and trying to locate your receiver deployment.

When home I have found the guide searching (once I figured out the interface) to adding to desired DVR's schedules to be incredibly handy.

I've not much need to use it as a remote viewing portal though I have found myself using it because I can once in awhile.

Don "I believe it has a lot of potential though." Bolton


----------



## Kev4Bama

With this app can you access and watch shows on your DVR like you can with Directv2pc?


----------



## dennisj00

Kev4Bama said:


> With this app can you access and watch shows on your DVR like you can with Directv2pc?


Not at this point. I'm hoping for this too, to be able to start the news or a sports show and watch it on the deck via ipad.


----------



## Kev4Bama

dennisj00 said:


> Not at this point. I'm hoping for this too, to be able to start the news or a sports show and watch it on the deck via ipad.


That is exactly what we want it for to watch on our screen porch. We currently use the 2pc program on our laptop but it can be a little cumbersome.


----------



## lugnutathome

Not with this version. It is really more like a home programming control centre. You can see what all the receivers are tuned to, change their channels, remotely scedule recordings with a full options set available, look through the playlist while filtering it to list only from selected DVRs if desired.

You can stream some live programming. Not all channels are available for this purpose. Plus you can stream limited on demand content.

Since as a society we seem obsessed with portability, this app has possibilities going forward as well as seemingly a future from a marketing sense.

Don "anybody have a Friday button?" Bolton



Kev4Bama said:


> With this app can you access and watch shows on your DVR like you can with Directv2pc?


.


----------



## harsh

Remote DVR viewing is scheduled for some time down the road but will likely have to wait for attainment of all the permissions to do so. That's the magic of the Sling and Hava solutions: you don't have to wait on DIRECTV.


----------



## Kev4Bama

Will sling box work on the IPad?


----------



## Go Beavs

Kev4Bama said:


> Will sling box work on the IPad?


Yes, but it looks like it'll cost you an extra $30.

EDIT: Link to app: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/slingplayer-for-ipad/id405564910?mt=8


----------



## RAD

Kev4Bama said:


> Will sling box work on the IPad?


Yep, works very nicely, but you do have to buy the client as mentioned.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So when will we be able to stream recorded shows from our DVRs to our iPads?


----------



## Steve

TheRatPatrol said:


> So when will we be able to stream recorded shows from our DVRs to our iPads?


+1. Maybe DIRECTV2iOS?


----------



## harsh

TheRatPatrol said:


> So when will we be able to stream recorded shows from our DVRs to our iPads?


See post #186.

Repeat as necessary.


----------



## TogasPoon

I'd like to watch the Devils/Rangers hockey game tonight but we're going to our neighbors and they only have OTA.

If I plug a receiver into a battery backup and then move the powered up receiver onto my friends network would that work for watching the game on my ipad?


----------



## The Merg

harsh said:


> Remote DVR viewing is scheduled for some time down the road but will likely have to wait for attainment of all the permissions to do so. That's the magic of the Sling and Hava solutions: you don't have to wait on DIRECTV.


And what permissions would that be?

I would say it most likely just has to do with programming the app to allow streaming of recorded content. Permission wise, it would be no different than DirecTV2PC, which is already allowed.

- Merg


----------



## harsh

The Merg said:


> And what permissions would that be?


Mike White said that it was dependent on permission from the content providers.


----------



## MRinDenver

Will slingbox/iPad combination work with the whole home system? Which of the
two models is best for this application?


----------



## harsh

MRinDenver said:


> Will slingbox/iPad combination work with the whole home system? Which of the two models is best for this application?


The Slingbox will work with just about anything modern (30 year old VCRs or combo TVs may not be supported) that has either a composite or component output. Which one you get depends mostly on your upstream bandwidth and how many devices you want to sling.

The one caveat when using DIRECTV's H series equipment is that you'll need to use IR remote mode so the Slingbox can take over the receiver's control.


----------



## lugnutathome

Not sure if this belongs here or iPad app section but will include in both. (there is a report number associated with this in the CE forum)

Program The Borgias episode "Day of Ashes" recorded 5-13-2012 reports as the pilot episode "Poisoned Chalice" on the currently watching pane of the iPad app. This is repeatable using MRV stream to remote clients or to the client portion of the serving DVR. Program Info shows proper on the viewing cleints themselves.

Report taken while watching stream on server itself. Hosting server is an HR23-700.

I am not seeing this with other episodes, or other programming.

Don "nothing critical but something is bahookey" Bolton


----------



## manofsteele

This has probably been beaten to death and asked before, but I know everybody wants a way to view the to do list or scheduler from other dvrs, if its not going to happen, is it at least possible to have it on the ipad app. I ask because everytime i turn it on I see the dvr list of what dvrs are connected on the app I wonder why they cant pull the season passes or to do list like they do the recordings and have it as a seperate box. 

I just see it in my head and know its not that simple, but wish upon wish it would happen. I also see tabs to organize by days, times and a doubles button to highlight duplicates.

sorry its probably been beaten to death, horse included.

J


----------



## wahooq

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## manofsteele

Thats what i figured just had to get it off my chest


----------



## The Merg

When viewing the PlayList on the iPad app, I noticed that some recordings are missing. I verified that the series/episodes are still on the original DVR and also checked that the shows appear on the PlayList of a remote DVR. I cannot find anything in common with the missing shows, such as recorded after a certain time. 

In this case, the missing shows are three whole folders of episodes of three shows and two single episodes of other shows (of which I only had those single episodes recorded).

- Merg


----------



## gpg

Anyone else having trouble today with TNT and CNN? I'm getting user authentication errors with both.


----------



## zmancartfan

Both TNT and CNN are working just fine for me.


----------



## RunnerFL

Is it just me or are the dates on "channel guide" panes in European format for everyone? Either I never noticed or they somehow changed recently but my dates are backwards. For instance July 8th's shows are displayed as being "On Sun, 8/7" and the 9th's are "On Monday, 9/7". I can't find anywhere to change this.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> Is it just me or are the dates on "channel guide" panes in European format for everyone? Either I never noticed or they somehow changed recently but my dates are backwards. For instance July 8th's shows are displayed as being "On Sun, 8/7" and the 9th's are "On Monday, 9/7". I can't find anywhere to change this.


I don't have that issue, maybe close the app and relaunch?


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> I don't have that issue, maybe close the app and relaunch?


I've done that many times.


----------



## cypherx

I have that issue. This is the first I've noticed it.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> I've done that many times.


Have you pulled up the apps bar or whatever it's called and held the icon down and then hard closed it?

How about logging out and back in?

I looked and didn't see any place where you change that in the app either.

The only other thing I can think of is if it takes it's que on that from the iPads date format and that somehow that got changed in the iPad settings. Maybe change that setting to something else and back.


----------



## cypherx

I changed my localization settings to United Kingdom then back to United States. Closed the app in the multitasking bar. Re open it and it's still in DD/MM format.


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> Have you pulled up the apps bar or whatever it's called and held the icon down and then hard closed it?
> 
> How about logging out and back in?
> 
> I looked and didn't see any place where you change that in the app either.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is if it takes it's que on that from the iPads date format and that somehow that got changed in the iPad settings. Maybe change that setting to something else and back.


Of course I've done all that. I wasn't born yesterday and I know how to use an iPad. Another user has posted that he has the issue so clearly it's not something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> I changed my localization settings to United Kingdom then back to United States. Closed the app in the multitasking bar. Re open it and it's still in DD/MM format.


Is your iPad jailbroken? I've got this happening on an iPad 1 and an iPad 3 and they are both jailbroken.


----------



## zmancartfan

Just replicated the issue. Mine was displaying in the proper US format, but I changed the default date settings to United Kingdom, and the DirecTV app changed the date format accordingly. When I changed back to the US setting it went back to correct.

Go to Settings - General - International - Region Format and make sure that United States is selected. I had to completely close out the DirecTV app (double click the home button and then hold the app until it allowed me to close it by clicking the X) and then restart it to get the dates to switch back and forth.

May be worth a shot!

Non jail broken iPad for me, by the way.


----------



## RunnerFL

zmancartfan said:


> Just replicated the issue. Mine was displaying in the proper US format, but I changed the default date settings to United Kingdom, and the DirecTV app changed the date format accordingly. When I changed back to the US setting it went back to correct.
> 
> Go to Settings - General - International - Region Format and make sure that United States is selected. I had to completely close out the DirecTV app (double click the home button and then hold the app until it allowed me to close it by clicking the X) and then restart it to get the dates to switch back and forth.
> 
> May be worth a shot!
> 
> Non jail broken iPad for me, by the way.


Yup, US is selected, has been selected and was re-selected after choosing UK and a few others. I've rebooted and everything...


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> Of course I've done all that. I wasn't born yesterday and I know how to use an iPad. Another user has posted that he has the issue so clearly it's not something I'm doing wrong.


None of those suggest you did something wrong...


----------



## RunnerFL

inkahauts said:


> None of those suggest you did something wrong...


No, it implies that you think I'm an idiot.

Please put me on your ignore list.


----------



## inkahauts

"RunnerFL" said:


> No, it implies that you think I'm an idiot.
> 
> Please put me on your ignore list.


Well I don't. And I don't use my ignore list.


----------



## cypherx

RunnerFL said:


> Is your iPad jailbroken? I've got this happening on an iPad 1 and an iPad 3 and they are both jailbroken.


Yes but it never did it before.

You know what I forgot though is when you go to the regional setup, I did change it to UK and then back, but the DirecTV app was still open in the multi-tasking bar.

When I get home from work I'll try closing it from there, THEN change to UK, completely exit out of the settings app, then go back in and change it to US, then reboot, then open the app.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> Yes but it never did it before.
> 
> You know what I forgot though is when you go to the regional setup, I did change it to UK and then back, but the DirecTV app was still open in the multi-tasking bar.
> 
> When I get home from work I'll try closing it from there, THEN change to UK, completely exit out of the settings app, then go back in and change it to US, then reboot, then open the app.


I've tried that already, no go. I guess maybe I'll un-jailbreak one today so I can rule out the jailbreak.


----------



## RunnerFL

RunnerFL said:


> I've tried that already, no go. I guess maybe I'll un-jailbreak one today so I can rule out the jailbreak.


I did an iOS restore on my iPad 1 to remove the jailbreak and the dates are now displayed correctly. Must be xCon...


----------



## wahooq

RunnerFL said:


> Is your iPad jailbroken? I've got this happening on an iPad 1 and an iPad 3 and they are both jailbroken.


Jailbroken devices are NOT supported by DTV....could be anything ...


----------



## RunnerFL

wahooq said:


> Jailbroken devices are NOT supported by DTV....


so? I'm not asking them for support, I was asking if anyone else was experiencing the same thing.


----------



## wahooq

RunnerFL said:


> so? I'm not asking them for support, I was asking if anyone else was experiencing the same thing.


Didn't say you were doing anything......geez ur argumentative...are you my first wife trying to haunt me?:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

wahooq said:


> Didn't say you were doing anything......geez ur argumentative...are you my first wife trying to haunt me?:lol:


I defend myself when attacked.


----------



## wahooq

who attacked you?


----------



## cypherx

I did what I said earlier and no change. 
Directv closed in multitask bar.
Local set to UK
Back to springboard
Local set back to USA
Turn off iPad
Turn on iPad
Open directv app. Still in euro DD/MM format.

Not a big deal. Never noticed it before till someone here said something. Just an interesting observation.


----------



## Rtm

Some of the DVRs aren't showing all the recorded programs in the Playlists on the iPad?


----------



## markrubi

Just to be clear as I just ordered a connection kit. I will be able to stream outside of my home my recorded dvr content??


----------



## scottjf8

markrubi said:


> Just to be clear as I just ordered a connection kit. I will be able to stream outside of my home my recorded dvr content??


No.. you need a Nomad or Slingbox


----------



## markrubi

Will this be a feature coming soon? Anyone know?


----------



## RunnerFL

markrubi said:


> Will this be a feature coming soon? Anyone know?


It hasn't been announced.


----------



## GaryG

Am I missing something? A few weeks ago my iPad used to show Play on TV AND Play on iPad for the things I had recorded on the DVR.

With the latest iPad update and the DVR update I only see Play on TV for recorded programs. Everything else seems to work fine.

Can't I watch recorded programs any longer?


----------



## inkahauts

"GaryG" said:


> Am I missing something? A few weeks ago my iPad used to show Play on TV AND Play on iPad for the things I had recorded on the DVR.
> 
> With the latest iPad update and the DVR update I only see Play on TV for recorded programs. Everything else seems to work fine.
> 
> Can't I watch recorded programs any longer?


Nope, you never saw that exactly. What you did see is they will let you tune to a live station on the tv or start a live stream to your iPad while you are pursuing the guide in any way, on some channels, but not recordings. Of course you can also start playback of a recorded show, but only on the tv, never has been there on the iPad in this app. Only the nomad if it's been converted and downloaded.


----------



## harsh

scottjf8 said:


> No.. you need a Nomad or Slingbox


It should be noted that the nomad is NOT a streaming device.

The Slingboxen and assorted devices from Monsoon Multimedia are popular choices for streaming both live and recorded programming from a DVR.


----------



## harsh

markrubi said:


> Will this be a feature coming soon? Anyone know?


Streaming was once a financial conference call Q&A subject and, as I recall, the answer was 2013 iff (if and only if) the content providers were amenable.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> It should be noted that the nomad is NOT a streaming device.
> 
> The Slingboxen and assorted devices from Monsoon Multimedia are popular choices for streaming both live and recorded programming from a DVR.


Yet. It could be at some point.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> Streaming was once a financial conference call Q&A subject and, as I recall, the answer was 2013 iff (if and only if) the content providers were amenable.


Well, we already had some streaming, so that's not accurate anymore. It's just not recordings form our boxes. It's live feeds at home on some stations, and video on demand anywhere we have a wifi connection, right now.


----------



## harsh

Since the subtopic appears to be streaming from DVRs (something DIRECTV has never offered at any level), we should be very careful not to confuse the issue with talk of authentication.


----------



## dennisj00

We also probably shouldn't be confused by a non-DirecTV subscriber.


----------



## zmancartfan

"harsh" said:


> Since the subtopic appears to be streaming from DVRs (something DIRECTV has never offered at any level), we should be very careful not to confuse the issue with talk of authentication.


Not entirely true. You can stream DVR content to laptops currently.


----------



## Fraaaak

My D* Everywhere app doesn't see my Nomad. Shouldn't it?


----------



## Rtm

Fraaaak said:


> My D* Everywhere app doesn't see my Nomad. Shouldn't it?


They hired the marketing department (all the d* everywhere commercials) before they got the product out the door.

Like if Apple, HTC, or Samsung released a new phone without text messaging then said it was coming later.


----------



## inkahauts

"Fraaaak" said:


> My D* Everywhere app doesn't see my Nomad. Shouldn't it?


Nomad has its own app. Right now DIRECTV everywhere is tied to the main dtv apps, not the nomad apps.


----------



## GaryG

So, I can watch all my recorded DVR shows on my PC. But not on my iPad. I'm not sure I see the difference that would make them offer one but not the other.

Aren't they basically the same thing? A device connected to the same network as the DVR?


----------



## RunnerFL

Rtm said:


> They hired the marketing department (all the d* everywhere commercials) before they got the product out the door.
> 
> Like if Apple, HTC, or Samsung released a new phone without text messaging then said it was coming later.


You mean like Apple did with Cut/Paste on the iPhone?

Many companies do stuff like that. It's called rushing your product to market before the competition gets their's there.


----------



## inkahauts

"GaryG" said:


> So, I can watch all my recorded DVR shows on my PC. But not on my iPad. I'm not sure I see the difference that would make them offer one but not the other.
> 
> Aren't they basically the same thing? A device connected to the same network as the DVR?


They haven't built a program for an iPad to do that yet. I can only hope, for as I think they will make it go through the nomad if/when we get it.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

"GaryG" said:


> So, I can watch all my recorded DVR shows on my PC. But not on my iPad. I'm not sure I see the difference that would make them offer one but not the other.
> 
> Aren't they basically the same thing? A device connected to the same network as the DVR?


I'd like to see this along with access to the TODO list and the series manager.


----------



## harsh

zmancartfan said:


> Not entirely true. You can stream DVR content to laptops currently.


As long as you're at home. Leave the comfort of your home LAN and it is a different story.


----------



## harsh

dennisj00 said:


> We also probably shouldn't be confused by a non-DirecTV subscriber.


I'm pretty sure any confusion or misinformation presented in this thread didn't come from a non-DIRECTV subscriber.

Subscribing has its benefits but omniscience isn't one of them.


----------



## Beerstalker

GaryG said:


> So, I can watch all my recorded DVR shows on my PC. But not on my iPad. I'm not sure I see the difference that would make them offer one but not the other.
> 
> Aren't they basically the same thing? A device connected to the same network as the DVR?


DirecTV2PC requires a computer with a processor and graphics card that are pretty powerful. I'm guessing that the iPad/iPhone, and most Android devices just wouldn't be up to task to stream the recording, decode it, apply the proper coopy protection stuff, etc. in order to properly display the recordings. That is why you need the Nomad, it takes the recording from your DVR and transcodes it into a smaller, easier to use file that those devices can handle.

I'm also wondering if the content owners (the studios, channels, etc) aren't the ones forcing DirecTV to downscale everything to SD for the portable copies, and enforcing the 30 day limit on how long the files are good for. They don't want you to be able to make your own high quality HD copies that you can keep forever, they want you to buy them instead from places like the iTunes store etc.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> I'm pretty sure any confusion or misinformation presented in this thread didn't come from a non-DIRECTV subscriber.
> 
> Subscribing has its benefits but omniscience isn't one of them.


Well since you said streaming from a hd dvr can't be done, and we all know it can to a pc right now in the home, I'd say you offer up more incorrect statements than anyone else in this thread has. And since your the one that doesn't have DIRECTV.......


----------



## dennisj00

I was getting ready to post the same thing! Thanks, Ink!


----------



## harsh

inkahauts said:


> Well since you said streaming from a hd dvr can't be done, and we all know it can to a pc right now in the home, I'd say you offer up more incorrect statements than anyone else in this thread has. And since your the one that doesn't have DIRECTV.......


In the home is MRV/WHDS (assuming you have a capable computer and the uncommon ability to set it up). Away from home is streaming.

While WHDS is a rarefied form of streaming, it has some very special qualifications that make it different from what most people are seeking for when they say streaming. The fact that so many are convinced that iDevice streaming content is coming from their DVRs is proof of that.


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> The fact that so many are convinced that iDevice streaming content is coming from their DVRs is proof of that.


And who are those people? Are they on this board? About how many hold that mistaken belief?


----------



## harsh

Laxguy said:


> And who are those people? Are they on this board? About how many hold that mistaken belief?


You'll find a number of posts from those who do or once believed it to be true in this thread.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> In the home is MRV/WHDS (assuming you have a capable computer and the uncommon ability to set it up). Away from home is streaming.
> 
> While WHDS is a rarefied form of streaming, it has some very special qualifications that make it different from what most people are seeking for when they say streaming. The fact that so many are convinced that iDevice streaming content is coming from their DVRs is proof of that.


!rolling. Only a non DIRECTV sub would think it was difficult to setup the directv2pc app. It's super easy, and installs just like any other program. Nothing to it, so no, it takes no uncommon ability to use it.

And it's streaming, period. Just because it's not going outside the home and is of higher quality doesn't mean it's not streaming. It's not like computers have access cards to verify that they are on the same account like a receiver does. The only requirement is that they are on the same network. Kind of like how streaming music form an iPad to an appletv works. That's streaming just the same.


----------



## inkahauts

"harsh" said:


> You'll find a number of posts from those who do or once believed it to be true in this thread.


Wait, so when something new comes out and they dot know how it works, if they first assume it might work one way, that is justification for your argument? Not to mention that particular argument makes no sense anyway, as to trying to use that as a reason for justifying that directv2pc isn't streaming, because public perception has nothing to do with wether or not it actually is or what someone is after.

Reality is, if you can play content from one device on a different device live over a network, you are streaming it.


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> You'll find a number of posts from those who do or once believed it to be true in this thread.


Er, how many? It's not incumbent upon me to back up wild claims that you made.

So, how many?


----------



## Fraaaak

ftr - I was making a product suggestion - that the Nomad and D* Everywhere app be combined, thus the use of "shouldn't it" as opposed to "should it"


----------



## Laxguy

Laxguy said:


> Er, how many? It's not incumbent upon me to back up wild claims that you made.
> 
> So, how many?


*?*

A reply would be "manly".


----------



## raott

I've moved some receivers around in the house and renamed a few on D*'s website. Should those changes take effect on the IPAD App? The App is still reflecting the old names.


----------



## inkahauts

"raott" said:


> I've moved some receivers around in the house and renamed a few on D*'s website. Should those changes take effect on the IPAD App? The App is still reflecting the old names.


Did you change the name in the whole home section of the menu on the receivers themselves? I can't recall which it pulls the name from. It also may just take a while to load the new names.


----------



## raott

inkahauts said:


> Did you change the name in the whole home section of the menu on the receivers themselves? I can't recall which it pulls the name from. It also may just take a while to load the new names.


Ran some errands, came back and it had updated. It pulls from the name given on the website rather than the name on the rcvrs.


----------



## harsh

Stuart Sweet said:


> Take your DIRECTV with you with streaming outside the home!





Justin23 said:


> So the live streaming to iPad outside the home still doesn't include live tv support?





keith_benedict said:


> I'm trying to figure out what this App does and doesn't do with regard to streaming outside the home.
> 
> Can I stream live TV?
> 
> Can I stream my recorded shows?
> 
> Can I stream VOD?
> 
> Are there any limitations to streaming VOD? I am not a premium subscriber.





Marzo said:


> I can't get it to work outside of my home wifi network. The app works fine while connected to my home network, but when trying to connect on another network, the updated app simply tells me to connect to my home wifi network in order to view live programming. Am I misunderstanding the fundamental meaning of watching Directv "everywhere?"





itzme said:


> Here's how I misunderstood DTV Everywhere, and tell me if I was alone on this. The first thing I tried to do was play a recording in my playlist to my iPad. I couldn't. It doesn't.





VLaslow said:


> I saw the app update in the iTunes app store. I got really excited; I can see Live TV Everywhere! Where's my wife, she needs to see this!
> 
> Rushed to download and install it. Wait a minute. Why won't it stream? Oops, it's not going to stream anything of real value to me.
> 
> I've been around a long time, I am technically competent, I am fairly cynical and I was totally "taken in" by the description of this update. I can only imagine what will happen to the mindset of someone without that background.
> 
> Marketing hype all the way!





lugnutathome said:


> The fisrt look text is pretty clear withot stating directly it won't live stream outside the barn now that I read it again.





TBlazer07 said:


> Maybe I am confused on how this works. Trying this from home now.
> 
> I "Touch" the "Watch on iPad" tab on the bottom of the screen
> Screen now says "DirecTV Everywhere in large font on top.
> There are 4 tabs: Live TV, Movies, TV Shows, Networks
> 
> First I touch the "Networks" Tab and it shows I am "subscribed to" Encore & Starz (Which I am *NOT*) and AUD (which I do get).
> 
> Then I touch "AUD" which I do get and it says "AUD programs you can watch from your iPad," ALL is selected, and the screen is BLANK.
> 
> Then I touch Starz and Encore (which I AM NOT subscribed to) and it shows hundreds of programs I CANNOT watch because I'm not subscribed.
> 
> Then I go to LIVE TV where there is lots of stuff listed but you say I can't watch any of that outside my home.
> 
> So it seems I can't watch ANYTHING. It says I can watch channels I don't get (starz & encore) with plenty of listings but there are no listings under the 1 channel I do get (AUD). Of course all the PPV channels are there.
> 
> How they can call this "DirecTV ANYWHERE" is confusing. For me at least it's DirecTV NOWHERE.
> 
> It's not really a big deal as I will rarely if ever use it but I still am curious as I must be missing something here.





raott said:


> Am I doing something wrong or is the name of this App and the First Look very misleading.
> 
> I am at a hotel and outside of my network. I attempted to access a live streaming feed but am told that I am not connected to an HD DVR. (I see others have posted similar issues).
> 
> The First Look indicates that "On Demand" content will stream but then also says "Live TV streaming outside is easy to use and the quality can be very good"
> 
> Does this App stream Live TV outside the network or not?





SteelDog said:


> Was very disappointed to hear this. Hopefully they expand soon. I go on many business trips and was hoping to be able to watch all my content via iPad.





Kev4Bama said:


> With this app can you access and watch shows on your DVR like you can with Directv2pc?





GaryG said:


> Am I missing something? A few weeks ago my iPad used to show Play on TV AND Play on iPad for the things I had recorded on the DVR.
> 
> With the latest iPad update and the DVR update I only see Play on TV for recorded programs. Everything else seems to work fine.
> 
> Can't I watch recorded programs any longer?





Laxguy said:


> And who are those people? Are they on this board? About how many hold that mistaken belief?


Here's a partial list of those who were offering confusing information or were confused about what kind of streaming support the iPad app offers. The total is about nine posters who were either confused by DIRECTV's marketing language or the announcement post.


----------



## Laxguy

harsh said:


> Here's a partial list of those who were offering confusing information or were confused about what kind of streaming support the iPad app offers. The total is about nine posters who were either confused by DIRECTV's marketing language or the announcement post.


Thank you for the reply. I suspect there are now fewer than nine!


----------



## raott

Laxguy said:


> Thank you for the reply. I suspect there are now fewer than nine!


Or perhaps even more. The first look language hasn't changed. After talking about how the App has always been great inside the home, it still reads that "live TV" streaming is available "outside". It even opines that it is "easy to use" and the "quality can be very good".

The wording really needs to be changed.


----------



## harsh

raott said:


> Or perhaps even more.


My original claim was that there were several posters and I found most of them. Of those that didn't post, hopefully the repeated explanations by myself and others have helped them to better understand the reality versus the apparent claims.


----------



## Shades228

DIRECTV Everywhere is a name given to a type of service just like Whole Home DVR.

There are different aspects of the service and requirements based on functionality. The confusion comes from a mix of assumptions and lack of distinction between options that would not be possible in ads without making them overwhelming.

If you go to the website and see the different products the requirements are actually very clear.


----------



## harsh

Shades228 said:


> If you go to the website and see the different products the requirements are actually very clear.


Unfortunately for those who don't read the fine print or follow a gauntlet of links, the story begins with this sentence:


DIRECTV Everywhere said:


> With DIRECTV, you can watch your favorite movies and TV shows anywhere, on your computer, tablet, or phone, as well as your TV.


Anywhere is a relatively small patch of ground in some cases (unless "your favorite movies and TV shows" happen to be amongst those offered).


----------



## Shades228

harsh said:


> Unfortunately for those who don't read the fine print or follow a gauntlet of links, the story begins with this sentence:
> 
> Anywhere is a relatively small patch of ground in some cases (unless "your favorite movies and TV shows" happen to be amongst those offered).


There are products and services that can allow you to watch your favorite movies and TV shows anywhere. The Nomad falls into the DIRECTV Everywhere family as well.

You already know that marketing gives you the basic information needed or should I start referencing Hopper/Joey adds for the same issue.


----------



## raott

Shades228 said:


> There are products and services that can allow you to watch your favorite movies and TV shows anywhere. The Nomad falls into the DIRECTV Everywhere family as well.
> 
> You already know that marketing gives you the basic information needed or should I start referencing Hopper/Joey adds for the same issue.


Nothing wrong with marketing giving "basic information", however if that information leads your customers to false expectations (and don't blame the customer if you cannot deliver an effective message), nothing good comes from it.


----------



## jidelite

I've browsed all the posts here but I'm not sure I found a definitive answer...I'm inside my house using the 1.5.0 app and I subscribe to HBO. However, when I go to Watch on iPad => Networks and filter on HBO Series to view a series (HBO On Demand) I get - Video Player, Video Streaming is Temp. unavailable please try again (2100). So is streaming On Demand truely unavailable?

Thanks,
jidelite


----------



## banditt76

jidelite said:


> I've browsed all the posts here but I'm not sure I found a definitive answer...I'm inside my house using the 1.5.0 app and I subscribe to HBO. However, when I go to Watch on iPad => Networks and filter on HBO Series to view a series (HBO On Demand) I get - Video Player, Video Streaming is Temp. unavailable please try again (2100). So is streaming On Demand truely unavailable?
> 
> Thanks,
> jidelite


Have you tried the HBO Go app? It's worked well for me.


----------



## jidelite

banditt76 said:


> Have you tried the HBO Go app? It's worked well for me.


banditt76 - Yes, the HBO GO app works fine and I can stream 'all' episodes - the DirecTV app for my iPad no. One thing I didn't mention, my iPad (iOS 5.1.1) is jailbroken but everything seems to work except streaming...

jidelite


----------



## banditt76

jidelite said:


> banditt76 - Yes, the HBO GO app works fine and I can stream 'all' episodes - the DirecTV app for my iPad no. One thing I didn't mention, my iPad (iOS 5.1.1) is jailbroken but everything seems to work except streaming...
> 
> jidelite


I just tried to use the iPad app for HBO On Demand and am getting the same error as you. I'm jailbroken too so I can't tell you if that is the reason for the error or not.


----------



## inkahauts

"jidelite" said:


> banditt76 - Yes, the HBO GO app works fine and I can stream 'all' episodes - the DirecTV app for my iPad no. One thing I didn't mention, my iPad (iOS 5.1.1) is jailbroken but everything seems to work except streaming...
> 
> jidelite


Jail broken is your first issue. Un break it and then see, and then if it doesn't work we can start to ponder how to fix it. Till then nothing we can even suggest. Mine works fine, and it's not jail broken.


----------



## banditt76

inkahauts said:


> Jail broken is your first issue. Un break it and then see, and then if it doesn't work we can start to ponder how to fix it. Till then nothing we can even suggest. Mine works fine, and it's not jail broken.


I couldn't care less about on demand content on my iPad. It will be a cold day in hell before I give up my jailbreak. :eek2:


----------



## jidelite

inkahauts said:


> Jail broken is your first issue. Un break it and then see, and then if it doesn't work we can start to ponder how to fix it. Till then nothing we can even suggest. Mine works fine, and it's not jail broken.


inkahauts, It's all good! Thanks for verifying that On Demand streaming does indeed work and its probably not working for me due to my iPad being jailbroken. Everything else seems to work with the app so I guess I'll leave it asis for now knowing that I've broken a piece of it ...

jidelite


----------



## Fraaaak

Apparently the only things that work on the the "DirecTV Everywhere" screen, when outside your home network, are the Movies - which they want you to pay $4 to watch, along with any premium movie channels that you currently subscribe to and already offer their own apps to do the same thing. The Movies tab is for D* Cinema; the TV Shows and Networks tabs are just two different methods to access the same stuff, and the "Live TV" tab on the DIRECTV Everywhere portion is just a tease - or a programming error in the app - or pending some sort of negotiation with the content providers.

Looking at my router logs, it seems that the live tv streaming to the iPad within your own home network is still being streamed from the internet, not the receivers.

So I guess the question is: when will a deal be done to allow the live tv already being streamed from directv servers to be accessed outside the house.


----------



## dennisj00

I just tried '127 Hours' the first entry in HBO Network and it works fine. Stock iPad2.


----------



## harsh

Shades228 said:


> You already know that marketing gives you the basic information needed or should I start referencing Hopper/Joey adds for the same issue.


The difference there is that the other guys offer solutions that work substantially without inexplicable conditions.


----------



## Fraaaak

dennisj00 said:


> I just tried '127 Hours' the first entry in HBO Network and it works fine. Stock iPad2.


Yes, as I said - premium movie channels and D* Cinema work fine outside your home network - it is the "Live TV" portion that does not.


----------



## Beerstalker

Fraaaak said:


> Yes, as I said - premium movie channels and D* Cinema work fine outside your home network - it is the "Live TV" portion that does not.


I believe that is because DirecTV does not have the rights to stream those Live channels to you outside your home at this time. I'm thinking we may see this happen eventually though, and the Viacomm channels might be some of the first to go live since their deal was just completed and specifically included streaming rights of some kind.


----------



## inkahauts

"Fraaaak" said:


> Apparently the only things that work on the the "DirecTV Everywhere" screen, when outside your home network, are the Movies - which they want you to pay $4 to watch, along with any premium movie channels that you currently subscribe to and already offer their own apps to do the same thing. The Movies tab is for D* Cinema; the TV Shows and Networks tabs are just two different methods to access the same stuff, and the "Live TV" tab on the DIRECTV Everywhere portion is just a tease - or a programming error in the app - or pending some sort of negotiation with the content providers.
> 
> Looking at my router logs, it seems that the live tv streaming to the iPad within your own home network is still being streamed from the internet, not the receivers.
> 
> So I guess the question is: when will a deal be done to allow the live tv already being streamed from directv servers to be accessed outside the house.


Your last line is key. It appears to all be about rights. I have a sneaky suspicion that the Viacom channels will be the first.

There really is no point in having the linear HBO channel available, whatever is on it is on demand, so the only real difference is you can always start from the beginning.. I think the same is true for the other premiums that are not here as well. If everything that could be on live is available for instant streaming, what would be the reason to offer live channel feed?

I don't think live channel fee are needed for channels that have their full library on demand, although I don't think that will ever be anything more than the premiums.


----------



## jidelite

jidelite said:


> inkahauts, It's all good! Thanks for verifying that On Demand streaming does indeed work and its probably not working for me due to my iPad being jailbroken. Everything else seems to work with the app so I guess I'll leave it asis for now knowing that I've broken a piece of it ...
> 
> jidelite


Update - decided to delete and reinstall the app and now On Demand along with everything else is working.

jidelite


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

banditt76 said:


> I couldn't care less about on demand content on my iPad. It will be a cold day in hell before I give up my jailbreak. :eek2:


pickme:

You don't have to give up your jailbreak in order to use the app!!!

I'm using the latest version of the app (1.6.6) just fine on my jailbroken iPad3 running the latest firmware (iOS5.1.1); after installing a little tweak via cydia of course.

*Since jailbreaking is NOT illegal, I'll post how I got around the jailbreak block. If anyone is insterested simply do the following:

1. open cydia

2. click on "sources" located nest to and just left of "search" on the bottom of the page. then click on "edit" which is found on the top right of the screen. Select "add" at the top left of the screen and add the following source after the prefilled http://


Code:


n00neimp0rtant.dyndns.org/repo/

The three odd looking characters above are numeric Zeros not the letter O!

3. After the source is added, click on "search" on the bottom right of the screen and type the following:
*xCon* (your looking for the *37~beta6* version)
Select and install the package.

4. After the package is finished installing, respring or reboot your iPad.

5. Once you resprung or rebooted, simply open the DirecTV Everywhere app and you should be "golden".


----------



## banditt76

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> pickme:
> 
> You don't have to give up your jailbreak in order to use the app!!!
> 
> I'm using the latest version of the app (1.6.6) just fine on my jailbroken iPad3 running the latest firmware (iOS5.1.1); after installing a little tweak via cydia of course.
> 
> *Since jailbreaking is NOT illegal, I'll post how I got around the jailbreak block. If anyone is insterested simply do the following:
> 
> 1. open cydia
> 
> 2. click on "sources" located nest to and just left of "search" on the bottom of the page. then click on "edit" which is found on the top right of the screen. Select "add" at the top left of the screen and add the following source after the prefilled http://
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> n00neimp0rtant.dyndns.org/repo/
> 
> The three odd looking characters above are numeric Zeros not the letter O!
> 
> 3. After the source is added, click on "search" on the bottom right of the screen and type the following:
> *xCon* (your looking for the *37~beta6* version)
> Select and install the package.
> 
> 4. After the package is finished installing, respring or reboot your iPad.
> 
> 5. Once you resprung or rebooted, simply open the DirecTV Everywhere app and you should be "golden".


OK after going back and looking at this thread it is not what I thought it was. I thought this was the 1.6.6 version thread. They must have merged some things together. I am on MacRumors and learn all my Apple related stuff there, not here. I appreciate the help, but it was not needed, for me at least. I have been jailbreaking my iPad since it came out in 2010.


----------



## Birdieman30

With apologies to Inigo Montoya, to DirecTv: You keep using this word "Everywhere".
I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## stlmike

"Birdieman30" said:


> With apologies to Inigo Montoya, to DirecTv: You keep using this word "Everywhere".
> I do not think it means what you think it means.


Everywhere means everywhere your router reaches. Major marketing fail for directv.


----------



## cypherx

In other news TiVo updated their app so it once again works on Jailbroken devices. You can remote control, browse and search the guide and set recordings. TiVo2go streaming is just disabled. This is the correct way to handle this... Disabling the feature your scared that jail breakers will use. Blocking the entire app is the lazy route and major kudo's to TiVo for acknowledging that fact. Also since their app opens and runs for the basic functions... People are less likely to write and install workarounds that just waste the developers time.


----------



## SteelDog

Is there an iPad app that allows you to watch your entire play list from your DVRs on the iPad? I thought this app would get the job done but it disappoints. I can accomplish via my PC but no equivalent application for the iPad from Direct TV? What gives?


----------

